# DS #1330: Rune Factory: A Fantasy Harvest Moon (USA)



## shaunj66 (Aug 15, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2006^^


----------



## Cjuub (Aug 15, 2007)

Finally!
Been looking foward to this one for over a year. =D


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh lawd, 2 supposed-to-be-good games released in a row! I wonder what's going to be 1337?


----------



## Yugge (Aug 15, 2007)

Finally, Love you Xenophobia


----------



## Spikey (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey sinkhead... guess what! The 8-Ball was correct!!! MWAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## angelotax (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanx Xenophobia, we love u !


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll try it out later. I'm not a very big fan of Harvest Moon...


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Aug 15, 2007)

Rune Factory AND Bioshock? F'yeah!


----------



## gigermunit (Aug 15, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 15, 2007)

Finally! 2 good games in a row! I'll try this, always liked Harvest Moon games. 
Still waiting for Heroes of Mana though..


----------



## shado blackstar (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't wait for this and lumiarc to hit DD sites...

Stupid IRC won't let me download anything anymore.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 15, 2007)

Heroes of Mana pushed back till tomorrow, so i think its unlikely it will be today.


----------



## SynGamer (Aug 15, 2007)

Going to the um...store...as we speak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Chiba (Aug 15, 2007)

What IRC has it shado?


----------



## ASURIX (Aug 15, 2007)

edit im confused is this just info


----------



## gigermunit (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(ASURIX @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> im stupid , how do i download it


....you download it ur own way.


----------



## Chiba (Aug 15, 2007)

i wasnt requesting the rom, i was just asking about what he was talkin about, you should delete his post talking about it if you dont want anyone asking about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## djgarf (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Chiba @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> i wasnt requesting the rom, i was just asking about what he was talkin about, you should delete his post talking about it if you dont want anyone asking about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm no i shouldnt....
if you cant find roms by yourself with needing hints or being spoonfed then maybe you need a new hobby, how about basket weaving?


----------



## gigermunit (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(ASURIX @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> edit im confused is this just info


Yes


----------



## Cyjizzle (Aug 15, 2007)

I wish this would hurry up and spread so I can start planting my turnips.


----------



## ASURIX (Aug 15, 2007)

so its downloadable? but not here??


----------



## ZeroPride (Aug 15, 2007)

Damn.... they need a cheat so you can have more then one wive!


----------



## Law (Aug 15, 2007)

Damnit, I can't find it on any site, not even Sephs site, D= I suck, could any kind person PM me?


----------



## ASURIX (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(ASURIX @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> so its downloadable? but not here??



im dying for an answer


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 15, 2007)

how a Harvest Moon works? Your cows and chickens level up?
Can you throw your turnips at the monsters? Mario 2 style?

can someone delete this post? it's duplicated :/


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 15, 2007)

how a Harvest Moon RPG works? Your cows and chickens level up?
Can you throw your turnips at the monsters? Mario 2 style?


----------



## Law (Aug 15, 2007)

ASURIX, GBAtemp does not have Roms, they do not keep roms on their server and they do not offer downloads for them.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(ASURIX @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ASURIX @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > so its downloadable? but not here??
> ...




ROMs are NEVER available here.   Just release information.   Find another site to download them from.


----------



## gigermunit (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(ASURIX @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ASURIX @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > so its downloadable? but not here??
> ...


exactly


----------



## kenet.deluxe (Aug 15, 2007)

Great news


----------



## ASURIX (Aug 15, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  *get to looking*


----------



## Oomb (Aug 15, 2007)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay..


----------



## Hairy (Aug 15, 2007)

Woot! Thank you Xenophobia!


----------



## Law (Aug 15, 2007)

D=  I spent so long waiting and can't even find it..what a dissapointment.


----------



## ASURIX (Aug 15, 2007)

are u guys serious its out downloadable in rom form


----------



## loitus (Aug 15, 2007)

It's out there, won't say where but keep looking.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Aug 15, 2007)

How many times do you need confirmation!? You can't download it here, this is just a release website. It tells you information about the game and that it's been released. You can NOT download any ROMs here. There are websites    but we can't tell you :x


----------



## KirbyPink (Aug 15, 2007)

I have only one question. Does it work with DS-X? I don´t wanna apply Arm7.bin again....


----------



## AntvgX (Aug 15, 2007)

Cool, was waiting from announce.
yeah, doest it work on m3 lite? g6real?


----------



## makwillownu (Aug 15, 2007)

Yay found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 71%....DOWNLOAD DAMMIT!!! *continues eating*


----------



## ZeroPride (Aug 15, 2007)

You can probally find it easier tomorrow...when the site get updates.


----------



## T!b0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Never got into Harvest moon games...


But, hey, I was saying the same thing about "MMBattleNetwork", and then I just beat MMStarForce 100% yesterday (totlly hooked  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )!

So maybe I'll like this Fantasy spin-off !


----------



## Seraph (Aug 15, 2007)

My first time defeating a monster with a a cheap hoe!


----------



## TeraS (Aug 15, 2007)

im gonna play this afta im done with megamansf(best one so far)


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> Hey sinkhead... guess what! The 8-Ball was correct!!! MWAHAHAHAHA!!!


Damn you and your 8 Ball! 
Thanks loads to Xenophobia! (Downloading now)

- Sam


----------



## flashermac (Aug 15, 2007)

Sweet, I've been waiting for this for years.

Cheers xpa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|fmc|


----------



## naythan (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## rice151 (Aug 15, 2007)

how about Gameplay elements?

Is this good, and how does Wi-Fi work?

Similar to Animal Crossing or what, i've never played Harvest Moon...


----------



## shadowboy (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Chiba
> Â Today, 06:54 PM
> Post: #14
> 
> ...



Lol.

Game supposedly has hentai scenes,  Will confirm/deny soon.

I've wanted this for like 5 years, glad its out.


----------



## Evilkoko (Aug 15, 2007)

Awesome, flight got delayed and gives me some time to add this to my DS. The gods smile upon me!


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 15, 2007)

Already got Luminous Arc. Now just waiting for this one to finish!!.Cant wait till Mana comes out also.


----------



## Karmatic (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you very much for this release.  And quit asking for it here.  Google is your friend.


----------



## Spiridow (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow ! The intro scene is so beautiful. I love it ^^


----------



## square (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> Game supposedly has hentai scenes,Â Will confirm/deny soon.



I doubt it seeing it is rated [E]veryone


----------



## ehrgeiz22 (Aug 15, 2007)

fun stuff


----------



## leetdude_007 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sounds like a swell game, my relatives would love this.


----------



## gigermunit (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOES IT?!?!?!


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 15, 2007)

Blah, ok, Heroes of Mana also out bij XPA

Game gets a 5.5 on Gamespot


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Aug 15, 2007)

I can confirm with works on DS-X (without patching) and EZFlash IV Deluxe Lite.


----------



## natkoden (Aug 15, 2007)

Bleh, voices sucks. I prefer the japanese ones


----------



## Yugge (Aug 15, 2007)

A lot more harvest moon then I was expecting, I love it


----------



## shadowboy (Aug 15, 2007)

No hentai in the version you guys have... but I found a nice hentai of this on a site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 I won't share tho, my harvest moon hentai!

EDIT:  FUXORZ!  Way too much tentacle stuff!


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 15, 2007)

the thing that makes this game different from the typical harvest moon games is that it has rpg elements in the game, you go around attacking monsters, in previous harvest moon games you just wonder about eventually getting bored , i'm still wondering how the wifi works.


----------



## Yugge (Aug 15, 2007)

well you can send screenshots to your friends  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , that's all I've found so far


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Yugge @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> well you can send screenshots to your friendsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yay? nothing interactive then?


----------



## Seraph (Aug 15, 2007)

WiFi is also used for trading items, and each time the item is traded its level goes up. You need certain level items to marry some/one of the girls. I guess it also is has a chat feature.


----------



## makwillownu (Aug 15, 2007)

How the hell...do you get ur FC?!!?


----------



## Seraph (Aug 15, 2007)

There's supposed to be a seashell at the beach where all your WiFi settings are.


----------



## xflash (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ASURIX @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ASURIX @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> ...


actually a few years back gbatemp did infact have roms but that was a long time ago

anyway that girl in the begining is fucked up

boy: iv been walking for days could i please have some water and something to eat

girl: yeah sure just a sec

girl: her you can have my old hoe


----------



## Souldragon (Aug 15, 2007)

haha glad this is out...

If I was the guy, I would go " B!t^h, I asked for food and water. Not a hoe"
Slap and run


----------



## Seraph (Aug 15, 2007)

Some of the voice acting...


----------



## Mr.Dilf Sir (Aug 15, 2007)

Heroes Of Mana (1331) is indeed on the internet, and another game Akagi Ds (1332) is also on..


----------



## jtroye32 (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah, i got heroes of mana.


----------



## TeraS (Aug 15, 2007)

i hear harvest moon and luminous arc are both great, 

gamespot gave it 5.5 on their HoM review


----------



## jtroye32 (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah, i saw that HoM got mediocre reviews.. i think i'll go with luminous arc and rune factory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rune factory was good for the little i played it


----------



## ehrgeiz22 (Aug 15, 2007)

I got all the basic tools except the hammer...where's that


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 15, 2007)

lol the funniest part was killing a monster with a hoe lmao. and yeah the first bit where the guy asked the girl for food and water was funny too, off to look for heroes of mana, this game better be good...


----------



## loathsome (Aug 15, 2007)

omfg, 6 pages already. This game must be good


----------



## Seraph (Aug 15, 2007)

Luminous Arc has also been getting mediocre reviews too. You shouldn't just avoid games because of their reviews. And also, there's atleast one review that says the game is good for both games.


----------



## loathsome (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> Luminous Arc has also been getting mediocre reviews too. You shouldn't just avoid games because of their reviews. And also, there's atleast one review that says the game is good for both games.



I usually give a shit about reviews anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I pick the games that I think sounds fun.


----------



## TeraS (Aug 15, 2007)

everyone is entitled to their own opininons

reviews are thoughts of others, dont make them spoil your fun.


----------



## Azngamer15 (Aug 16, 2007)

i got M3 with latest firmware, rune factory wont let me load my game....


----------



## Masked (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone know how to sell what I put in the chest or if I even can? The package delivery girl told me to press L+A or something but it didn't do anything.


----------



## Souldragon (Aug 16, 2007)

yeah just go next to your bin and hold L and press A to select the items you want to sell... Then press A to drop it in ..Weapon / Farm tools / Armors must be sold at the store not to the bin...


----------



## Opium (Aug 16, 2007)

Does anyone know the save type for Rune Factory? Cheers


----------



## sylux92 (Aug 16, 2007)

2 mbit


----------



## m_babble (Aug 16, 2007)

Is this moreso RPG or typical Harvest Moon?


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 16, 2007)

this is a weird game, I don't think I can get into it..


----------



## strummer12 (Aug 16, 2007)

So far it's exactly the same as harvest moon.  But I just went in my first cave and got completely massacred.  this game doesn't explain things very well and now caves scare me cos I know I will die.  I had a sword too btw.


----------



## pezz (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(natkoden @ Aug 15 2007 said:


> Bleh, voices sucks. I prefer the japanese ones


Anybody know if it is possible to extract the *Japanese voice files* from the JP release and *repack* them into the US release?


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(m_babble @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> Is this moreso RPG or typical Harvest Moon?



yes harvest moon with a added rpg element mixed into it, thays why i am intrested in this game.


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(ASURIX @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ASURIX @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > so its downloadable? but not here??
> ...


You did read the rules when you registered didn't you? Because I mean if you didn't, that would be reason enough to ban you right now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, go read/re-read them and the knowledge you seek will be all yours.


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm on my 5th day... got a pass to Carmite Caves I think on the 3rd day, got to the second level of it before running away from the wasp things. You have to be very careful.

I now have absolutely no idea how to advance the story.. and the lack of a change of dialogue is seriously poor. Still, pretty good game - _really_ addicting.


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 16, 2007)

Mmmeh... This game is disappointing... It should have stayed top-down and all the people look like birds...






- Sam


----------



## natkoden (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(pezz @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(natkoden @ Aug 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleh, voices sucks. I prefer the japanese ones
> ...



I tried, but it doesnt work


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 16, 2007)

The first cave is a bitch. Note to everyone: you have to destroy all of the monster spawners to complete the dungeon.

It's hard.


----------



## gigermunit (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> The first cave is a bitch. Note to everyone: you have to destroy all of the monster spawners to complete the dungeon.
> 
> It's hard.


Thanks


----------



## When Im Gone (Aug 16, 2007)

Im stuck on the second cave I don't know what the hell to do I cant find anymore machines and one entrance is blocked by ice rocks which I don't know how to break.


----------



## THeLL (Aug 16, 2007)

Great game!


----------



## NiGHtS (Aug 16, 2007)

Good game, for now I prefer this over HoM.


----------



## Helterskelter (Aug 16, 2007)

is this game worth anything?



if so i might have to go to the um...store with syngamer and pick it up.


----------



## johnnywalker (Aug 16, 2007)

I have no time for reading all posts, big sorry friends, but how to save in this smashin' game?


----------



## flashermac (Aug 16, 2007)

To save: Press A next to the book by your bed, write to diary.

To find friend code, go to the shell on the beach, connect, go to friend roster, add, and your fc will be on the top screen.

Mine is 0473-5277-3623, name Udidin, farm Emerdale.

Enjoy


----------



## johnnywalker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(flashermac @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> To save: Press A next to the book by your bed, write to diary.
> 
> To find friend code, go to the shell on the beach, connect, go to friend roster, add, and your fc will be on the top screen.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(flashermac @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> To save: Press A next to the book by your bed, write to diary.
> 
> To find friend code, go to the shell on the beach, connect, go to friend roster, add, and your fc will be on the top screen.
> 
> ...



Bloody genius name for your farm mate!


----------



## scoozer (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey guy im on my fourth day but i cant go in the cave near the house of Mist. I cant do really something because i dont have money and cant buy stuff.
So watering seeds and sleep again is the only thing i can do right now... do i miss something?


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(scoozer @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> Hey guy im on my fourth day but i cant go in the cave near the house of Mist. I cant do really something because i dont have money and cant buy stuff.
> So watering seeds and sleep again is the only thing i can do right now... do i miss something?



You have to use to hoe on at least 1/4 of your field or close to half of your field.. then when Mist comes to your farm talk to her and she'll tell you you should go and see the mayor for a pass to Carmite Cave, go see him and he'll give you the pass


----------



## Oomb (Aug 16, 2007)

zomg.. Was at the end of the first cave.. Got poisoned with low HP already.. Had to run all the way back.. Just because I could not sleep or use magic.. Two hours trying to run back to the start..  XD


----------



## gigermunit (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Oomb @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> zomg.. Was at the end of the first cave.. Got poisoned with low HP already.. Had to run all the way back.. Just because I could not sleep or use magic.. Two hours trying to run back to the start..Â XD


same here lol i cant get to the second floor without something being wrong with me


----------



## Retal (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm not quite getting this "game". First thing is, you turn up in a town starving and dehydrated because you've been travelling for days without food or water. You come across a girl who you tell your misfortunes to and she promptly gives you a hoe, and then with some persuasion, a watering can. Baffled and bemused, I proceed to be rather direct about what I am after, and merely manage to get some bread and water out of her to curtail my impending death. But I remind myself that beggars can't be choosers. Afterwards, despite my incessant protests, she bullies me into being her slave and sets me to work in a field that she has not so much as looked at in the past year or more.

What I'm not getting, I suppose, is how this is meant to be fun. I'm surprised she didn't get some varnish out and paint me black.


----------



## scoozer (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(scoozer @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guy im on my fourth day but i cant go in the cave near the house of Mist. I cant do really something because i dont have money and cant buy stuff.
> ...




Thank you =)

Another Question... how do this work with the wood lying on the field`? I can cut it with the axe but then it disappears... and there is house only for wood whats that and how can i use it? thank you


----------



## Oomb (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> same here lol i cant get to the second floor without something being wrong with me




Woohoo.. I got my two first ants.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next object on list: Squirles and a sword..


----------



## Adder74 (Aug 16, 2007)

>how do this work with the wood lying on the field`? I can cut it with >the axe but then it disappears...

You got your magic axe. Chop a branch in the field and it magically disappears and teleports to your wood pile. No, really.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 16, 2007)

You know these plants that say they restore 10hp or whatever, how do you use them?  Or have you got to put them in a potion first?


----------



## gigermunit (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> You know these plants that say they restore 10hp or whatever, how do you use them?Â Or have you got to put them in a potion first?


Put it in ur hands and press b.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 16, 2007)

Ah cool, ta - wasn't sure if I was just throwing them away when doing that.  Hang on, I think I might have eaten every weed in my patch then.


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 16, 2007)

Wait.. you do put crops in that box next to the water pond right?


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah.  But with the weeds I just pick em up and throw them usually.  Well, i though I was throwing them, now I think I might have been eating them.


----------



## damnet (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't like the fact that when you trow stuff they just disappear in thin air with a dull sound effect



QUOTE(BlueStar @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> Yeah.Â But with the weeds I just pick em up and throw them usually.Â Well, i though I was throwing them, now I think I might have been eating them.



Heh, actually I noticed that eating those common green weeds restore a little HP, eating the red ones (withered grass) reduces HP


----------



## Seven (Aug 16, 2007)

Broadswords and regular swords are pretty nice in the first dungeon. Make sure you bring along an antidotal herb or two to ward off the poison, and you'll grab the sleeping bag from Zavier. I suggest you use this as soon as you're able to open the door, the boss battle is slightly difficult. I hope you've bought a shield and a cheap bracelet.

Afterwards, you should be able to defeat the Greater Daemon. During the first phase, he'll have three types of attacks, a close range one, a rushing one, and an earth-based one. The close range one should act as your supply of attacks, just simply approach him and then quickly back off. As soon as he attacks, smack him a few times. You should be able to get two broadsword attacks on him, or three regular sword attacks. The rushing attack is pretty damaging, 30 dmg or so. You can't really do anything but run from side to side. The earth based attack is basically just a ground-dash-ish attack, where spires try to slam you from the ground. Just run off and around, it'll cause about 18 damage.

When the boss is in the red phase, he attacks a bit faster. Don't try to dodge too much, focus on attacking. I'd hate to say it, but... PROTIP: Slash at it until it dies. And that is all. The first phase's damage is very minimal, and the red phase is pretty intense, but you should be able to make it out.


----------



## flashermac (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(flashermac @ Aug 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > To save: Press A next to the book by your bed, write to diary.
> ...



Heh, Cheers mate, gutted there isn't enough room to spell it properly though.

I should have called my character Shadrach, or Mr. Wilkes (showing my age now)

BTW, how do you capture the monsters?

|fmc|


----------



## kenet.deluxe (Aug 16, 2007)

You need a special glove to capture monster. Can't remember who gave it to me tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And of course a hut for them (you need 100 wood and 1000g for that)


----------



## refugio (Aug 16, 2007)

tabatha the maid gives you the glove, speak with her twice


----------



## scoozer (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> I'm not quite getting this "game". First thing is, you turn up in a town starving and dehydrated because you've been travelling for days without food or water. You come across a girl who you tell your misfortunes to and she promptly gives you a hoe, and then with some persuasion, a watering can. Baffled and bemused, I proceed to be rather direct about what I am after, and merely manage to get some bread and water out of her to curtail my impending death. But I remind myself that beggars can't be choosers. Afterwards, despite my incessant protests, she bullies me into being her slave and sets me to work in a field that she has not so much as looked at in the past year or more.
> 
> What I'm not getting, I suppose, is how this is meant to be fun. I'm surprised she didn't get some varnish out and paint me black.
> 
> ...



okay thank you


----------



## When Im Gone (Aug 17, 2007)

So has anyone beaten the 2nd cave? How do you move the rocks at the 2nd cave?


----------



## Akeos (Aug 17, 2007)

Great game this is, love it!!!

The easiest way to make some quick cash is to go fishing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go to the pier, found at the most eastern part of town on the beach, and someone should give u a fishing rod.

Now, i need to find a hammer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, anyone kno if u need to make a fence to guard ur crops from any monsters in this game?

cause i remember that u had to make a fence to keep dogs from the crops in HM: FoMT


----------



## ugly_rose (Aug 17, 2007)

I have problems booting this on the G6 Real.

I get the Natsume "serious fun" screen and then it fades into two white screens.

I use the 2.3 firmware.


----------



## fristi (Aug 17, 2007)

its a cool game i downloaded 5 minutes ago
but its weard how do ya get in those caves


----------



## strummer12 (Aug 17, 2007)

I had an average opinion of this game when I first played it and posted in this thread, but good lord!  This game is fucking crack!  I played from 12 am till 6:30 am and I didn't even realize it.  I have a test today and I'm desperately trying to reschedual.  Godammit, man.  And I'm only at the second frigging cave.  This is how I like my Harvest Moon and I like it much better than the previous king-friends of mineral town.

It was frustrating at first since there's a lack of in game information, but it all comes together the longer you play it.  Trying to woo that shopkeeper's daughter.  I was going for the witch, but I can't be bothered to bathe everyday.


----------



## flashermac (Aug 17, 2007)

Why the hell can't I use magic? Is it to do with that 'cross in a circle' icon, just under the RP bar? If so, what's causing it?

Cheers,
|fmc|


----------



## strummer12 (Aug 17, 2007)

QUOTE(flashermac @ Aug 17 2007 said:


> Why the hell can't I use magic? Is it to do with that 'cross in a circle' icon, just under the RP bar? If so, what's causing it?
> 
> Cheers,
> |fmc|



yeah, you're silenced.  See a doctor.  I get silenced all the time in this game.


----------



## clanggedin (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok I beat the first cave, but I can't find who gives you the Axe or the Hammer. Does anyone remember where to get these?

There have been 2 holidays I haven't participated in "Cookie Day" (couldn't find cookies) and "Egg Day" (didn't have eggs). I must be wasting days if you are supposed to have more stuuf done by the 18th day.


----------



## danci (Aug 17, 2007)

i got the hammer from the blacksmith guy... just talk to him...
where do you get the axe anyway...


----------



## Akeos (Aug 17, 2007)

u get the axe from that rich girl, she lives in the mansion at the most north east part of town


----------



## Jawas (Aug 17, 2007)

Edit: Removed any possible helpful information to the game, for complaints of 'spoil'. And re-read the fourm rules, and there is no rule regarding discussion of in game actions, happenings, helpfulness. Removed anyways though.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----

I just got to the 2nd cave today Torus cave, pretty cool.
Pretty fun game, and addictive at that too once you figure out all the controls, and stuff. Game defiantly lacks the 'easy' understanding for a new comer.


----------



## Retal (Aug 17, 2007)

What's with all the fucking spoilers.


----------



## ds6220 (Aug 17, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a save edit utility that you could use for this game. I did something really stupid and saved after I got poisoned and did not have any herbs with me (stupid I said) so now my save is useless. :'(


----------



## ugly_rose (Aug 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Aug 17 2007 said:


> What's with all the fucking spoilers.



Yes, what's the deal here?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's obvious rules against spoilers. However, this thread feels like it's almost a complete walkthrough.


----------



## damnet (Aug 18, 2007)

Is it just me or the opening animation's sound quality is terrible?

I'm kinda concerned that my DS's sound is acting weird on me... I watched the same animation on IGN and the sound was perfect...


----------



## Retal (Aug 18, 2007)

QUOTE(damnet @ Aug 18 2007 said:


> Is it just me or the opening animation's sound quality is terrible?
> 
> I'm kinda concerned that my DS's sound is acting weird on me... I watched the same animation on IGN and the sound was perfect...


Yes, it is shit. And not only that but even if it was good "quality", nothing could make Jap birds _pretending_ to sing English sound good.


----------



## ConraDargo (Aug 20, 2007)

This game badly needs an in-game tutorial IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I get one word on how to sow from Misty and that's pretty much it, now all I do is wander around a town that's freakin huge with no real clue on what to do next! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sure, the library has some interesting topics that you can catch up on, but I'd much rather have Misty or some of the game's _many_ other characters explain things to me and perhaps even give me a demonstration.

I can't help but feel confused as I play this... Hopefully the manual is thick and in-depth (and eventually released on Nintendo.com) or I think that many players will be scared away by the lack of instructions.


----------



## Seraph (Aug 20, 2007)

There's always this site: http://fogu.com/hm/rune_factory/

It's pretty much the end all guide for Harvest Moon games. Though, they're still working on the US version changes for Rune Factory. (which aren't that important)


----------



## ConraDargo (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks a bunch, looks like it provides you with a lot of good information!


----------



## berlinka (Aug 21, 2007)

I tried the game and didn't like it much. Don't get me wrong, I guess if you buy one game a month and you have much spare time it should be a real fun game to dive into, but I played it a bit and really wasn't impressed by the visuals or the music. In the past I played quite some Harvest Moon on the GBA and I just can't be bothered growing all those crops again.

I have soooo much games to choose from when it comes to GBA, DS and Wii games. Nowadays I can only go for short bursts of game action and I guess this game is really good for Harvest Moon fans or people with loads of time on their hands....and off course probably people without a flash cart


----------



## damnet (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Aug 20 2007 said:


> I tried the game and didn't like it much. Don't get me wrong, I guess if you buy one game a month and you have much spare time it should be a real fun game to dive into, but I played it a bit and really wasn't impressed by the visuals or the music. In the past I played quite some Harvest Moon on the GBA and I just can't be bothered growing all those crops again.
> 
> I have soooo much games to choose from when it comes to GBA, DS and Wii games. Nowadays I can only go for short bursts of game action and I guess this game is really good for Harvest Moon fans or people with loads of time on their hands....and off course probably people without a flash cart



Yep, the so called "pirate syndrome", to many games to choose from heh, anyway I like the game, I'm not to far off yet but still... they've toned down the planting/harvesting difficulty quite a bit, and the touch controls on the field really helps, a nice HM game overall.


----------



## Wils (Sep 4, 2007)

I've just started this and something indirectly about it scared me quite a lot...

I nipped online to see if the woman who runs the pub is marryable, and was greeted by a forum where people were *very* seriously discussing which girls in Rune Factory they actually fancy (read as: grown men and teenagers sharing their desires to spaff off to drawings in a game). An example being something along the lines of "I love the way you can see her ear through her hair. It's so sexy. She's gorgeous." Seriously, though...wft?!


----------



## showfire (Sep 10, 2007)

This is probably a dumb question but how do you fix the save files.  Every time I try to continue a save it says the file is corrupted and deletes it.  I am using the rom on an Ez flash v and a ndsl.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## OSW (Sep 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Wils @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> I've just started this and something indirectly about it scared me quite a lot...
> 
> I nipped online to see if the woman who runs the pub is marryable, and was greeted by a forum where people were *very* seriously discussing which girls in Rune Factory they actually fancy (read as: grown men and teenagers sharing their desires to spaff off to drawings in a game). An example being something along the lines of "I love the way you can see her ear through her hair. It's so sexy. She's gorgeous." Seriously, though...wft?!



ROFL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




showfire, maybe you have the wrong savetype?


----------

